# Caramel from Sweetened Condensed Milk



## caremaljack (Jan 18, 2004)

I was introduced to making caremal by boiling a can of condensed sweetened milk for 3 hours on top of the stove by my sister in law. It was so good but if the can blew I imagined it would stick nicely to skin and anything else it touched. So, not wanting to give it up, I experimented and made it in a pressure cooker. There is no way even if the can blows its going to rip a pressure cooker apart and it works. My cooker goes to 9.5lbs, cooked the cans under pressure for 50 minutes and allowed it all to cool slowly until it was hand warm and then put it under cold water for a few minutes. Easy to do too many cans for your own good and now all you have to worry about is why you ate so much caremal and not how to clean it off of your ceiling!

Caramel Jack


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion!!.  You're right, it's not going to come out of a pressure cooker!!  Thanks for the top jack - hope to see you often around here.


----------

